# Hayterz and Ayelawgz appreciation thread



## AltisticRight (Apr 15, 2021)

Have something to say about the gunt and his little minions? Don't want shit up dedicated threads? Want to show some appreciation?


@AltisticRight is a janny tranny faggot with smugs posts, he should jump on a landmine. 
Ralph is fat, lol
{9457295 reasons Andy Tardski is a retard}
{Why PPP capos are gay}
{Why we are all fans of OinkClips}


----------



## Spectre_06 (Apr 15, 2021)

shut up fgt


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 15, 2021)

Go back to niggeria


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 15, 2021)

There's this one fucking retard niggerfaggot who does everything (((he))) can to take down Ralph, and even getting his cronies to join in on the dogpile. I don't know what his deal is, but apparently he's fled the country or some shit.


Spoiler: Here's his face








weird looking little nigga


----------



## Spectre_06 (Apr 15, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> There's this one fucking retard niggerfaggot who does everything (((he))) can to take down Ralph, and even getting his cronies to join in on the dogpile. I don't know what his deal is, but apparently he's fled the country or some shit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here's his face
> ...


DUDE SPOILER THAT SH--oh.


----------



## Cow Poly (Apr 15, 2021)

Moderator transsexuals are valid and I respect their gender identity and pronouns. There is no correlation between editing Websites with user-generated content and gender-non-binary/trans individuals. It is merely an uneducated meme being promulgated by White Supremacists.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 15, 2021)

Gunt is boring


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 15, 2021)

RONNAY


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 15, 2021)

What's the new plan for protecting TeaClips? 

Also, I have a new op I'm working on. Still in the planning stages but looking good so far.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> What's the new plan for protecting TeaClips?


Please don't call her clips or you'll get banished.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> What's the new plan for protecting TeaClips?
> 
> Also, I have a new op I'm working on. Still in the planning stages but looking good so far.


Did your vest and gattery arrive in the mail safe? We rollin' _hard._


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Apr 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> What's the new plan for protecting TeaClips?
> 
> Also, I have a new op I'm working on. Still in the planning stages but looking good so far.


Corporal Diversity of the Sped Ops force reporting for duty, sir! We have intel that VIP Tango Charlie is under threat from hostiles in the era. Tactical autism strike ready and awaiting your coordinates. Sir!


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 16, 2021)

... the absolute state of the gunt board.


----------

